# Ochomiles: Everest, K2,... ¡y ahora también lazarus1907!



## aceituna

El gran maestro *lazarus1907* sigue derrochando sabiduría (y mordacidad ) y ya ha superado la extraordinaria cifra de 8000... Pero más que la cantidad, destaca la calidad de sus aportaciones. Me permito mostrar aquí algunos ejemplos, escogidos completamente al azar:




lazarus1907 said:


> Una observación muy interesante, "Aceituna".





lazarus1907 said:


> I recommend _aceituna_'s suggestion instead.





lazarus1907 said:


> Como dijo aceituna, es estilo indirecto.




*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!*
A celebrarlo con un buen güisquito (solo, sin hielo)...​ 
*¡BUEN TRABAJO!*
Espero que sigas así... ¡ahora a por los ochenta mil!​ 
*¡Y MUCHAS GRACIAS!*
Por estar ahí para desenmarañar mis frecuentes pajas mentales gramaticales...  Gracias, de verdad. ​ 
Besos,
Inés


----------



## krolaina

Enhorabuena Super!

Yo es que ni entro en el de gramática...(para evitarte, ¡no vayas a creer!).

Eres una de las almas del foro, ¿quién no ha aprendido algo con este muchacho?. Mucho ánimo, a seguir...que los foros decaen sin tu presencia.

(Cuéntanos algún chiste, no? )


----------



## aceituna

krolaina said:


> (Cuéntanos algún chiste, no? )


¡¡¡Pero que sea un chiste de Jaimito!!!


----------



## mhp

Enhorabuena lazarus. ¡Ya has contestado más de 8000 preguntas! Espero que no te molesten unas más:

¿Dónde está la otra mitad del Medio Oriente?.
¿A qué árbol pertenece el fruto del trabajo?.
¿Cuánto miden las altas horas de la noche?.
¿Por qué los médicos se refieran a sus trabajos como 'prácticas'?.
¿Por qué vives en Inglaterra?


----------



## Bomberomusician

*Lazarus:*

Tambien quiero darte felecidades mi buen amigo.
Me has ayudado mucho desde entonces descubrí 
este foro hace unas meses.Espero que sigas 
proporcionando tu sabeduria a todo el mundo. 

Vuelvo a decirte gracias por todo maestro.

B.


----------



## loladamore

Vi "ochomiles" y por un instante pensé que decía chocomiles. Qué irónico, pensé, cuando me di cuenta que se trataba de un hilo para el muy sentimental Lázaro, a quien le fascinan los anglicismos innecesarios. Pensaba regarlarte un vaso de leche con chocolate (dilo, dilo, es un CHOCOMILK) pero mejor encontré este chocolate en las rocas (con hielo no) de un lugar que se llama Chocolate Corner.
Ya no te he hecho preguntas directamente, pero te sigo leyendo, así que 8000 gracias por tus cátedras, y espero seguir aprendiendo de ti.
Un abrazo,
Lola xx


----------



## El Patillas

¡8000 posts!
Impresionante...Porque son 8000 *respuestas*, en contraste con los míos, que serán 8000 *preguntas* 

Enhorabuena Lazarus y te envío un gran saludo desde Malmö
-El patillas


----------



## Rayines

*A veces **vuelas* *,* *a veces* *te asomas* *,* *pero sabés que siempre ¡* *te quiero**! * *¡¡FELICITACIONES, laz!!  *(cliquear el subrayado).


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡Muchas felicitaciones querido Lazarus!!!!*

*Después de lo que te han dicho, no tengo mucho más para agregar. *

*Me uno a todos lo elogios porque te los mereces.*

*Con todo mi cariño, espero que nos sigas enseñando.*

*Muchos besos y* *esto* *para ti.*​ 
*Fernita.*​


----------



## Pitt

Hola Lazarus:

¡Muchas felicitaciones!

Yo también te agradezco mucho todas tus aclaraciones. Por tus comentarios siempre he aprendido algo más y espero que sigas así.

Un cordial saludo desde Alemania,

Pitt


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades campeón. No he tenido más remedio que interrumpir mis vacaciones para felicitar a uno de los más grandes del foro, que siempre tiene respuesta para cualquier duda, excepto si le preguntas si quiere caña o doble, que se enfada. Para allá te mando una bien fresquita. También te mando otro regalico, para que no andes quitándose a la pobre Tuna.

Un abrazo colega, a ver cuando te vuelves a dejar caer por aquí y nos vamos de cañicas (perdón, de dobles).

Ant


----------



## Ivy29

aceituna said:


> El gran maestro *lazarus1907* sigue derrochando sabiduría (y mordacidad ) y ya ha superado la extraordinaria cifra de 8000... Pero más que la cantidad, destaca la calidad de sus aportaciones. Me permito mostrar aquí algunos ejemplos, escogidos completamente al azar:
> 
> 
> 
> A LAZARUS muchas felicidades, no lo hice antes pues ALGUNOS de los *moderadores* añoran la INQUISICIÓN por yo decir la verdad.
> 
> Has contribuido enormemente con tus luces en este FORO.
> Felicidades
> Ivy29


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Muchas felicidades mi amigo, pero más vale decir "muchas gracias" que te estamos todos agradecidos.
Sigue siendo así...

Besos 
Cristy


----------



## Kibramoa

*Me uno a la celebración
Felicidades por tus sabias contribuciones

Gracias 

!Por los otros ocho mil!

*​


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Muchas gracias a todos por los cumplidos -y las bromas-! Se ve que más de uno tiene debilidad por ciertas almas vehementes, quijotescas e insoportables que habitan este foro, porque no solo no me han echado aún, sino que siguen felicitándome por darle el tostón al personal. ¡Algo tendrá el agua cuando la bendicen!

Me alegra ver los amigotes de siempre animándome -cosa que aprecio de todo corazón-, pero me entusiasma en particular ver a personas que nunca me habían felicitado antes.


----------



## Dudu678

¡Ja! ¡Después de su intervención!

Eso.


----------



## hosec

Tarde... pero que te llegue también mi felicitación, lazarus.

Y salud, claro.


----------

